# Thetford toilet



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

We have just purchased a 2000 564L and are very dissapointed with the power (or lack of it) of the toilet flush. As it draws the water from the fresh water tank via the submersible pump I can only imagine this is the root of the problem (no problem with the taps). Has anybody else suffered this? is it normal? Has anyone come up with a solution either with an in-line pump or anything else?
Also, has anybody replaced the submersible pump with a conventional one like a Shurflo etc.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what about de-scaling? A build up could reduce the flow.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't think this is the problem,occasionaly we get the full 'squirt'.I did wonder if there should be a non-return valve in the feed or similar. I don't know if there is an integral pump or if they rely on the one submersible in the fresh tank,perhaps they should both pump but only the main one is working?


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a similar setup on my Hymer, 2007 C622, it works fine.

The pump in the water tank is more than adequate. If your taps work ok then its the link/switch to the flush itself.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks, but would this affect the flow? It does work but with very little force. If it didn't work at all I would suspect the link.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I have no personal experience of your set up, but....

If you have a single pump for all of your on-board water requirements, and the taps all work to a satisfactory level, then I would suggest that you check for some sort of restriction in the hose between the pump and the toilet. A sharp kink somewhere in the hose would be my guess.

Good luck.

Regards,
John


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it possible that there is a flow reducer in the flush inlet. The instruction manual says this is normally fitted if it is flushed via a MH pump and not the holding tank type.
On my previous MH I had a submersible pump and suffered intermittent low pressure same as yourself. There was a reducer fitted directly where the feed from the pump joins the toilet within the cassette cubicle. I removed it and it was then ok. On my current MH with a seperate pump there is a strong flush all the time - I have not checked whether there is a reducer fitted..

Have you disconnected the flush feed at entry to the toilet and got someone to flush it. If so what is the pressure/ flow like? What is the pressure like?


----------

